# Francois Couperin vs. Louis Couperin



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Francois is more well known-that is for sure. But after attending a couple of harpsichord recitals featured the music of both, I'm convinced that Louis is the better of the two, and indeed one of the greatest keyboard composers of all time.

I recently picked up a used LP of Louis Couperin's _Pièces de clavecin_, superbly played by Alan Curtis and was instantly captivated by his rich musical ideas. There are certain moments, especially in the G minor suites, that seem to foretell Bach's partitas for violin.














Which Couperin is your favorite? And was Bach influenced by Couperin somehow


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been revisting Baroque lately, and just recently got into F. Couperin. But listening to some samples of L. Couperin, his music seemed more lyrical to me than Francois, while Francois employs counterpoint more heavily, therefore sounds more modern than Francois to me.


----------

